# Louder Exhaust



## speedfeed (May 16, 2010)

I currently Have Corsa Sport exhaust and long pipe headers on my 05 GTO, I really would like to make it louder, but I'm not sure what my best options are, I was thinking about just doing a muffler delete, but I'm not sure it would sound so good, would glasspacks be much louder?


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

do you have an x pipe if so do straights and do away with the x


----------



## speedfeed (May 16, 2010)

Bluegoat05 said:


> do you have an x pipe if so do straights and do away with the x


yeah I have an x pipe, why would I want to get rid of the x, that would make it sound like two hondas


----------



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lol.Have you ever heard staight pipes on a v8? It sound nothing like a honda.
Do you still have your cats? If thats an option for you it will make it louder and possibly may smell afterwards though so you may not want to do it.


----------



## speedfeed (May 16, 2010)

MadGoat04 said:


> Lol.Have you ever heard staight pipes on a v8? It sound nothing like a honda.
> Do you still have your cats? If thats an option for you it will make it louder and possibly may smell afterwards though so you may not want to do it.



I will admit I have not personally heard straight pipes on a v8, ive just been told it doesn't sound good, I still have my cats, but I have to keep them because I'm in clark county nevada and they require smog testing.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Keep the X pipe, and put some freeflowing mufflers on it. Straight pipes sound like crap, unrestrictive mufflers will make it loud but have a nice tone to it. Cherry bombs are for 60's cars, not 06s. A V-8 will never sound ricey, it just can't happen, they sound good with bad exhausts...


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

youtube is your friend!! what kind of cats do you have stock or high flow because high flow will make it louder too.. straight pipes will make it a LOT louder but on the down side, for some people, it tends to pop on decel. and last but not least get more free flowing mufflers or better yet delete.


----------



## speedfeed (May 16, 2010)

Bluegoat05 said:


> youtube is your friend!! what kind of cats do you have stock or high flow because high flow will make it louder too.. straight pipes will make it a LOT louder but on the down side, for some people, it tends to pop on decel. and last but not least get more free flowing mufflers or better yet delete.


I have long tube headers, high flow cats and corsa sport exhaust, I actually like the sound of this GTOs exhaust 



, I messaged the uploader to ask him what his setup is, but haven't got a response yet.


----------



## nmarino91 (May 5, 2010)

i have an 06 with slp LT, high flow cats and just resonators. it is really loud. just an idea 
Slp Headers, Side Exit, Predator tune, 15K Hids Much more to come


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Loud does not always equal better. IE we have a 2 local goats with SLP headers, SLP catted mids, and SLP LM1 and they sound like poop and are retard loud.


----------



## Nightmare2003 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have JBA short headers, normal cats, straight pipes through into glass packs. I would suggest not doing the glass packs and going for no mufflers if you want it louder, although a good set of mufflers like the SLP LM1's. The glasspacks are pretty loud, but...they sound weird, to describe it at best. That, and cruising at 75+ they make a funny bumbling buzzing sound. I blew the packing out of mine while racing a corvette up a mountain road and they sound better, but still kind of unusual. 
At the moment I'm looking at doing long tubes to straight pipes, over to the spintech side exit exhaust. If you want it to be louder for you, in that you enjoy the sound, than I'd suggest doing a similar set up. I'm 75% deaf in my left ear so I "need" (lol...or just really enjoy) a loud as possible exhaust set up. If that's not loud enough I'm going to maintain the side exit but delete the mufflers and run pipes out the side. 
As well, you can always do the engine work to make it louder and faster.


----------



## Nightmare2003 (Jan 4, 2010)

As a side note, if you somehow manage to make your GTO or any V8 sound like a rice rocket, please post it. Either you're going to have the loud, shrill screech of a italian / european flat plane V-8 or the classic American muscle sound. The closest I've heard to ricey was...I believe it was a 2005, but a Maserati Quattroporte that some dude did a bubba exhaust to. Still didn't come close to sounding as awful as a civic with a fart can attached to it.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

You might like a h-pipe and deletes.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I have stock back to Afterburners on my '05. I've had them on long enough to know that I like the sound a lot. Loud enough but not obnoxious. Just the right amount of pop on upshift and decel. Very healthy sounding.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

speedfeed said:


> I currently Have* Corsa Sport* exhaust and *long pipe headers* on my 05 GTO, *I really would like to make it louder,*


Are you crazy? Your combo is about as loud as it gets, barring open cutouts.


----------

